# fly spray



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

can anybody tell me what is a safe fly spray to use around reptiles (,snakes and bearded dragons )as we seem to be getting alot of flys


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I dont use fly sprays in the room where my reps are.. I have a little fly trap and some fly paper. On my windows I have sticky fly traps. In other rooms I use raid.

Liz


----------



## shaw378 (Mar 20, 2008)

id use fly paper instead just to be on the safe side


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

I will use fly spray in the downstairs rooms excluding the hall as all snakes are upstairs. to be honest though the fly spray on the market these days is pants, the fly paper strips seem much more effective.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Unfortunately no fly sprays are safe. I don't use them at all is we have reptiles/aquatics in most rooms.
Stick to fly paper. It's a bit minging but it works.
Don't keep it anywhere that any animal might come in contact with.


----------



## darkmoon (Dec 18, 2008)

i read a thread the other day,not sure if it was on this forum.

some one used fly spray,in the same area as they kept a young green tree python,and it died not long after.

i am way to cautious with any kind of aerosol based product,as i live in a flat.i even go to the extent of using deodarant in the bath room with the door shut.

not so much as any areosol air fresheners are used,just to be on the safe side


----------



## kadeshi (Jul 21, 2009)

i wont use any chemicals of any sort.be it fly spray or polish etc.i keep loads of carnivourous plants in my house.and they look pretty too.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

*spray*

dont use the sprays. there is a risk they could kill your reptiles, however the flies should be dying off soon. stick to using the tape and keep the door shut to where you keep your reps.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Morrissons and Asda do like fly flower traps its a sticky flower you stick in the corner of the window now I have tried and tested these and have to say they are crap:devil: but smeared with a little honey works wonders no hanging fly paper just a horrid looking sunflower thing in ya window with alot of honey munching flies TRAPPED. Oh they easy peel off as well without the honey thats the only good thing about them. Am waffling now either that or Tennis Bat from everythings a pound and start electricuting so much fun and great excersize to.


----------



## darkmoon (Dec 18, 2008)

the tennis rackets are great,nothing like giving flies a backhand and watching them sizzle


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes I know but our lad keeps breaking them his aim is :censor::lol2:


----------

